# Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!



## columnea21 (20. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit Lehm- oder Tonverdichtung???Ich plane einen Gartenteich in Ungarn!Der Boden dort ist schon relativ lehmig.Für den Teich selbst steht mir eine Fläche von 20*20 m zur Verfügung!Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.

MfG

Steffen


----------



## Annett (20. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Hallo Steffen,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Dein Vorhaben klingt interessant, aber teuer. Zumindest in Deutschland ist es wesentlich günstiger so etwas mit Folie zu bauen. 
Der Ton muss in einer entsprechende Dicke (mehrere Dezimeter) aufgetragen und ordentlich verdichtet werden, z.B. durch stampfen.
Tonteiche werden durch Baumwurzeln u.ä. sehr schnell undicht und verlanden/trocken entsprechend schnell aus.

Was hindert Dich daran, in Ungarn mit Folie zu bauen?
Ich behaupte mal, hier im Forum nennt (fast) keiner einen Tonteich sein eigen.

Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich da auch.


----------



## stu_fishing (20. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

willkommen in forum!

ich finde diese methode allerdings äußerst interessant..da ja ein wesentlich natürlicherer teichboden entsteht ebenso wie die von sepp holzer beschrieben art des rüttelns und verdichtens des bodens..vor allem für komerziell fischteiche sollte sowas wesentlich ökonomischer und ökologischer sein als folie.
..bin jez mal gespannt was die anderen meinen..

greetz thomas


----------



## Annett (20. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Stimmt schon, Thomas, konventionelle Fischteiche kommen meist ohne Folie aus. 
Nur, liegen die meist an den tiefsten Stellen einer Gegend und werden mehr oder weniger dauerhaft mit Wasser nachgespeist. 
Oftmals ist es nur Oberflächenwasser inkl. Regenwasser der angrenzenden Felder und damit einhergehend Düngemitteln usw. (Die  Algen ernähren sich davon und von ihnen dann die Wasserflöhe; Fische leben von den Wasserflöhen... kein Problem)

Die Rede war aber eher von einem "Garten"Teich. 
Leider habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, wieviel mehrere Fuhren (Tonnen) Ton kosten und die Arbeitskräfte, die sowas einbauen sollen. 
In Dtl. ist es meiner Meinung nach unbezahlbar- der Nabu macht sowas ab und an, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Teiche in wenigen Jahren verschwunden sind.
Bei uns hat der Flughafen viele Ausgleichspflanzungen geschaffen. Dabei wurde auch viel mit Höhen und Tiefen gearbeitet. Die meisten Senken führen nur in der kühleren Jahreszeit dauerhaft Wasser. 
Im Hochsommer fällt fast alles trocken.


----------



## columnea21 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Ressonanz!Andere Möglichkeit EPDM-Folie??

Wie kann ich denn den Wasserstand (hauptsächlich im Sommer) in etwa konstant halten?Da unter dem Grundstück leider keine Wasserader ist und es bis zum Grundwasser noch etliche Meter tief sind?Also an Wasserzufuhr hätte ich folgende Möglichkeiten anzubieten : 

        - Zisterne direkt neben dem Teich (Kann leider im Moment nicht sagen           wie viel Wasser)
        - Und alle Dachrinnen (von 3 Gebäuden) laufen zur Zisterne 
          von der Zisterne ist ein Überlauf geplant in den Teich/Weiher, dieser hat wiederum einen Ablauf in einen offenen Kanal der durch die ganze Ortschaft führt.Ich muss mich noch informieren wieviel Liter pro Quadratmeter es in den Sommermonaten im Durchschnitt runter regnet.Könnte es möglich sein das ich es durch diese verschiedenen Varianten schaffe auch über den Sommer einen passablen Wasserstand aufrecht zu erhalten??Wie sieht es aus mit Beschattung des Teiches um Verdunstung zu verringern(Salix alba `Tristis`)?Oh ich hab noch viele Fragen.... Bin aber um jede Hilfe dankbar!

MfG

Steffen


----------



## columnea21 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Also Annett 

Zitat: Tonteiche werden durch Baumwurzeln u.ä. sehr schnell undicht und verlanden/trocken entsprechend schnell aus.

Dieses Problem hätte ich durch Rhizomsperre bei größeren Pflanzen gelöst!

MfG

Steffen


----------



## StefanS (20. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Hallo zusammen,

da in künstlich angelegten Gartenteichen keinerlei Wasseraustausch stattfindet (nicht stattfinden kann, da das gleichbedeutend mit einem Leerlaufen wäre), ist Ton - nicht: Lehm - nicht umweltverträglicher als ein Folienteich. Fische führen zu einer andauernden Trübung des Teichwassers bei Tondichtung. 

Man könnte also nur an die Entsorgungsproblematik bei Folie denken. Bei Kautschuk und PE unstreitig kein ökologisches Thema. Aber bei hochwertiger (nicht recycelter etc.) Folie macht selbst der B.U.N.D. keine Bedenken mehr geltend, man schaue einmal auf deren Teichbauseiten.

Und unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten ist ein Teich mit Fischbesatz sicher problematischer als ein solcher mit Foliendichtung, ich würde dieses Argument also nicht bemühen wollen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (21. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Hallo Steffen,

zuerst einmal solltest Du uns aufklären, was genau Du mit dem Teich vor hast! Fischteich? Naturnaher Teich (ohne Fische)? Schwimmteich? 
Was soll es werden.. welche Ansprüche hast Du an die Klarheit des Wassers usw.?

Um den Wasserstand im Sommer konstant zu halten, wirsst Du wohl dauerhaft auffüllen müssen. Ich kenne die Verhältnisse in Ungarn nicht-aber warm ist es dort im Sommer mit Sicherheit auch. 
Kommt dann noch ein ordentlicher, trockener Wind dazu verlierst Du innerhalb eines Tages schon mal einige cm Wasser.
In den Fachbeiträgen findest Du (ganz neu) eine Anleitung zum Bau eines Pegelschalters von Stefan. 
Wenn Du in Ungarn einen Stromanschluß hast, wäre das evtl. eine Lösung?!

Lass uns erst mal die ganz oben stehenden Fragen klären. Dann geht es Schritt für Schritt weiter


----------



## columnea21 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Hallo Annett

Naturnaher Teich (ohne Fische erstmal),Klarheit des Wassers geringe Ansprüche!

MfG

Steffen


----------



## Annett (21. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Hi Steffen,

dann würde der Bau mit Ton rein optisch kein Problem.
Aber: hast Du Dir mal sagen lassen, was die Tonne Ton in Ungarn kostet; incl. Anfahrt? 
Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass sowas günstiger sein soll als Folie! O.k. wir reden hier von bis zu 400m² Folie. Aber der Ton muss ja auch für diese Fläche angeschafft und vor allem eingebaut werden. Eine Folie kann man mit wenigen Leuten innerhalb einer Stunde ganz gut verlegen. Die Tonarbeiten werden sicherlich den einen oder anderen Tag in Anspruch nehmen.

Der Wasserstand eines Teiches sollte über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht stark absinken, weil sich in den trotzdem feucht bleibenden Bereichen schnell Samen verschiedenster Pflanzen (z.B. Unkräuter, Erle, __ Ahorn usw.) aussäen. Du bist sonst nur noch am Unkraut zupfen.
Hast Du Dir schon die verschiedensten Fachbeiträge zu den Themen Teichprofil, Saugsperre, Pflanzen pflanzen usw. zu Gemüte geführt? Das kann Dir keiner abnehmen. 
Aber hinterher reden wir alle über die gleichen Sachen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Vor Jahren war es mal "In" Gartenteiche  mit Ton auszukleiden. Wurde von Naturschutzgruppen als Umweltfreundlich bezeichnet (es wurde aber natürlich außer acht gelassen das der Abbau, Transport über xyz Kilometer, Verarbeitung des Tones vor Ort, usw. mehr Energie verbraucht aus die Herstellung von ein paar qm PVC-Folie). Auch haben sich alle Tonteiche ohne dauernden Wassernachschub (Gewässeranschluß) als kurzlebig erwiesen (der Ton trocknet, wenn der Wasserspiegel fällt am Rande aus, wird rissig - undicht, füllt sich bei Regen dann nur noch bis zum zerbröselden Rand, bei der nächsten Trockenphase fällt das Wasser noch tiefer - ein Teufelskreis). Mit Ton kann man keine Pflanzstufen oder Absätze modellieren, da der Ton nur bis zu einem bestimmten Gefälle verarbeitwet werden kann (Neigung darf max 30 Grad betragen - 1m Tiefe = 6-8m Durchmesser. Auf die Tonschicht muß eine Kiesschicht (Fischhaltung) oder Flies (bei geplanter Bepflanzung) verlegt werden da Fische oder Wurzeln sonst mit der Zeit die nur10-20cm dicke Schicht durchlöchern.

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (29. März 2006)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Tonschicht muß ... Flies (bei geplanter Bepflanzung) verlegt werden da ... Wurzeln sonst mit der Zeit die nur 10-20cm dicke Schicht durchlöchern.



Das ist nun ein ganz wichtiges Argument, das Frank da nennt - hatte ich vollkommen vergessen zu erwähnen.

Der Umstand, ob Ton verbaut wurde oder nicht, ist bei der Beurteilung ökologischer Aspekte m.E. vollkommen zu vernachlässigen. Ton ist in Deutschland ein extrem teures Teichbaumaterial - wie es anderswo aussieht (und ob man überhaupt Leute findet, die das Material fachgerecht einbauen können - jedenfalls nicht in meiner Region) entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## mhl016 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Hallo allerseits,

Nur ein paar Ansätze für die, die einen Teich mit Tonabdichtung bauen möchten.

1- Begonnen wurde mit Erdaushub usw mit einer Mindest - Modellierung der einzelnen Zonen (Tiefwasser-Flachwasser-Sumpfzone)
2- Verdichten der gesamten Grube auch die Hänge mit einem Hüpfer (Stampfer, auch Frosch genannt)
3- Einbringen der ersten Tonschicht je nach Sämigkeit des verwendeten Tones zwischen 10 und 20 cm (wer kann auch mehr) aber bei gutem Ton nicht nötig.
4- Verdichtung wie unter 2 (es MUSS wirklich jeder Bereich verdichtet werden)
5- Einbringen einer 2 und oder 3 Schicht und ebenfalls verdichten
  - ganz WICHTIG , vor dem Verdichten MUß der Ton befeuchtet werden
und zwar so, daß man ihn mit der Hand gerade so kneten kann,besser über Nacht weichen lassen, aber nicht zu naß sonst klappts mit dem Verdichten nicht. (Meine Erfahrung : ca 3-4 l / qm dann über Nacht weichen lassen)
Oder Trittprobe ( Das Muster einer Schuhsohle sollte sich komplett im Ton spiegeln,als wenn man auf Knetmasse tritt, ist der Ton zu nass verschwindet mitunter der ganze Fuß)
Die Verdichtung am Hang ist eine Hundsarbeit,wenn der Hang zu steil ist muß man mit Hilfe eines an dem Fuß des Hüpfers befestigten Seiles und mit der Hilfe eines 2. Mannes, der den Hüpfer den Hang hinauf zieht, arbeiten.
Immer von unten nach oben verdichten !
ACHTUNG den Ton nach jedem Verdichten nicht Austrocknen lassen, immer wieder befeuchten !
Ist ordentlich verdichtet, hat der Ton eine glatte und fast seidenglänzende Oberfläche. Einzelne Risse oder offene Poren sind zu vernachlässigen bei Einbringungung mehreren Schichten.
6- Ist die letzte Tonschicht verdichtet, wird ein Straßenbauvließ auf die gesamte Fläche verlegt. Überlappung 20 cm.
7- Auftragen einer 15-20 cm starken Schotterschicht.Es muss Schotter sein,kein Kies der ist zu leicht und zu beweglich (Abrutschgefahr an Hängen)!
Erklärung: Ton quillt in Verbindung mit Wasser. Damit sich seine Poren schließen muss eine Gegenlast auf ihn ruhen wenn der Teich befüllt wird, nur so kann er sich nach links und rechts abdichten. Die meisten Poren sind zwar Dank des Verdichtens schon weitgehend geschlossen aber mit der abdeckenden Lage Schotter als Gegengewicht geht man auf Nummer sicher. auch soll der Schotter den Ton vor Wellenschlag, und Austrocknung an den Randbereichen schützen.
8- Als Letztes einbringen von Sand als Substrat,jetz kann man die einzelnen Bereiche und Zonen modellieren,meine Empfehlung mindestens 20 cm Minimum.

Bei diese Art des Teichbaues sollte der Teich eine Mindestgröße von mind. 40qm haben um die natürliche Reinigung des Wassers durch Mikroorganismen die sich im Sand pudelwohl fühlen, zu gewährleisten!

Ich verarbeitete ca 50 to Ton ,ca 20 to Schotter sowie 10 to Sand, bei einer
Länge von 11m, Breite von 6m, tiefste Tiefe 1,20m.


----------



## Kolja (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Hallo mhl016,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.  

Stell doch mal Deinen Teich mit Fotos vor - vielleicht auch von der Bauphase. 
Oha, soviel Arbeit, soviel Material. Das hört sich ja beeindruckend an.


----------



## mhl016 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

Hallo Andrea,
Hab noch keine Zeit gefunden,werd aber demnächst Dieses nachholen.
Erst mal schauen,ob der Weiher auch dicht ist :beeten


----------



## StefanS (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*



			
				stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ja ein wesentlich natürlicherer teichboden entsteht...



... und genau das stimmt eben nicht. Ton (nicht: Lehm) _klingt _natürlicher, _ist _es aber nicht. Die Natürlichkeit eines Teichbodens in freier Natur besteht in dem permanenten Wasseraustausch mit dem Untergrund. Genau das passiert aber bei einem Tonboden ebenfalls nicht: Der Ton muss so heftig verdichtet werden, dass er völlig wasserundurchlässig wird. Darin unterscheidet er sich in nichts (ausser dem Preis natürlich) von Folie. Darüber hinaus ist er anfällig: Die genannten Wurzeln, gündelnde Fische, Wasserbewegung und mechanische Anfälligkeit lassen ihn schnell durchlässig werden.

Selbstverständlich gibt es nicht das Problem der Entsorgung. Wenn man aber darauf achtet, keine Recyclingfolie zu nehmen, ist sogar PVC in der Entsorgung unproblematisch (man lese einmal beim B.U.N.D. nach). Deshalb bleibt nur als Fazit: Ein Tonboden ist enorm teuer, hat aber gegenüber hochwertiger Folie praktisch keine Vorteile.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## juton (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

hallo,
wieso redet ihr eigentlich immer von ton bzw. lehm kaufen?? 
die frage war doch, ob man aus dem lehmigen boden in ungarn nicht einen teichboden stampfen kann. ich denke, man muss vielleicht ueberhaupt nix kaufen oder anfahren lassen, sondern einfach nur verdichten. sei es mit nem bagger (haengt von der groesse des teiches ab) oder mit den fuessen. 
der sepp holzer machts mit nem bagger und meint, das sei meist billiger als die folie und hielte laenger, allerdings baut der oft in groesseren dimensionen, vielleicht ist ein kleiner teich mit folie billiger. 
aber oft hoerte ich, das zeug hielte nur 5 bis 10 jahre, je nach material. ich persoenlich hab keine lust, alle 5 jahre den teich neu zu machen.
und ich hab den eindruck, manche antworten hier im forum kommen von leuten, die einen vollkommen anderen boden haben als du. 
ich weiss ja nciht, wo dein grundstueck ist und wie genau der boden bei dir aussieht, aber bei uns in der puszta haben wir einen dermassen tonhaltigen lehm, kaum sand und von humus gar keine spur, wenns regnet, der reinste matsch, wenn die sonne draufscheint, wie beton, kein vergnuegen fuer viele arbeiten, aber fuer nen teichboden vielleicht ideal??
und: was kostet es, es einfach auszuprobieren? mit den fuessen stampfen kostet keine maschinenstunden und kein material, nur arbeitszeit, wenns nciht klappt, kannst du doch immer noch ne folie draufschmeissen. oder erstmal den bagger rufen. wie gesagt, bei dem boden bei uns reicht ein kleines loechlein nicht, um alles wieder abfliessen zu lassen. 
und wenns doch noch mehr ton braucht: bei uns ist die ehemalige ziegelbrennerei im ort, da kann man umsonst ton holen, in der jetzt unbenutzten grube, vielleicht gibts sowas bei dir in der naehe? 
erzaehl mal, wie es genau ausschaut bei dir...
liebe gruesse -derzeit aus litauen
juton


----------



## juton (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Lehmdichtung!!*

hab noch was gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeMd5awp1vs
soviel zum thema "arbeit".... ))


----------

